# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  القانون الأساسي لجمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب

## الايمان

*القانون الأساسي**لجمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب**الباب الأول**مقتضات أولية*
*مفاهيم :*
*يقصد بالعبارات التالية في مفهوم هذا القانون عندما ترد فيه مجردة ما يلي :*
*الجمعية :** جمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب*
*الرئيس :** رئيس الجمعية*
*الكاتب :** الكاتب العام للجمعية*
*الأمين :** أمين مال الجمعية*
*المؤتمر :** المؤتمر العام لجمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب*
*المجلس :** مجلس جمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب*
*المكتب :** مكتب جمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب*

*المادة 1: مبادئ أساسية*
*إيمانا من هيئات المحامين بالمغرب بالواجب الملقى على عاتقها في العمل على الرفع من مستوى العمل المهني** ماديا وأدبيا حتى يرقى إلى مستوى سمو رسالة مهنة المحاماة ونبل أعرافها وتقاليدها .*
*ومن أجل العمل على تعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، وسيادة حكم القانون واستقلال القضاء ونزاهته وحصانة الدفاع وحريته واستقلاله ونزاهته.*
*ومن أجل الدفاع عن المصالح العليا للوطن وعن وحدته الترابية.*
*تأسست وفق مقتضيات الظهير رقم 1.58.376 الصادر في الثالث من جمادى الأولى 1378 الموافق لتاريخ 15 نوفمبر 1958، المتعلق بتنظيم حق تأسيس الجمعيات كما وقع تغييره وتتميمه ، ولأمد غير محدد جمعية تضم هيئات المحامين بالمغرب المنضمة حاليا أو التي ستنضم بعد المصادقة على هذا القانون، طبقا لأحكامه.*

*المادة 2: الاسم*
*تسمى هذه الجمعية  " جمعية هيئات المحامين بالمغرب "* 

*المادة 3:المقر*
*يقع مقر الجمعية بالرقم 7 زنقة أفغانستان ، حي المحيط بالرباط .*
*ويمكن نقله بقرار من المكتب.*

*الباب الثاني**أهداف الجمعية**المادة 4:*
*تعمل الجمعية من أجل تحقيق** الأهداف التالية :*
*1 ـ ضمان حرية وحصانة واستقلال مهنة المحاماة وهيئات المحامين.*
*2 ـ تأمين حصانة المحامي وحريته واستقلاله في أداء رسالته وحرمة عمله ومكتبه وضمان كافة حقوقه المادية والأدبية.*
*3 ـ تنمية الوعي المهني لدى المحامين والالتزام بشرف المهنة وأخلاقها وتقاليدها والمحافظة عليها وتنميتها.*
*4 ـ تقوية أواصر التضامن و التعاون بين الهيئات الأعضاء.*
*5 ـ توحيد الأنظمة الداخلية للهيئات والتنسيق في ما بينها وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات حول أنشطتها المهنية والنقابية والاجتماعية والثقافية والرياضية والإعلامية، واتخاذ مواقف موحدة إزاءها.*
*6 ـ نشر وتعميم الدراسات القانونية والحقوقية والأبحاث والدراسات الفقهية بين المحامين ورجال القانون والمثقفين والطلبة بجميع الوسائل المتاحة من نشرات، ودوريات، ومجلات، وندوات، وغيرها والتعريف بالمستجدات القانونية وطنيا ودوليا ونشر الوعي باحترام القانون لدى جميع المواطنين.*
*7 ـ العمل من أجل تأهيل وتحديث مهنة المحاماة وضمان التكوين والتكوين المستمر للمنتسبين إليها.*
*8 ـ**العمل* *من اجل* *استقلال القضاء ونزاهته، ومن أجل الدفاع عن استقلال مهنة المحاماة وحصانتها وحريتها ونزاهتها.*
*9 ـ العمل من أجل نشر الوعي بحقوق الإنسان في المجتمع وضمان احترام الحقوق والحريات الفردية والجماعية وسيادة حكم القانون.*
*10 ـ تمتين أواصر التعا**و**ن* *و**تبادل المعل**و**مات* *و**التجارب مع الهيئات والمنظمات الوطنية والدولية ذات الاهتمام المشترك.*
*11 ـ الدفاع عن المصالح العليا للوطن وعن وحدته الترابية في المحافل والمنتديات المهنية والقانونية والحقوقية والثقافية وغيرها ذات الصلة بنشاط الجمعية وطنيا ودوليا.*

*الباب الثالث**الانخراط في الجمعية، تعليق العضوية ، التشطيب**المادة 5: الانخراط*
*يتم الانخراط في الجمعية بناء على طلب كتابي موجه إلى رئيس الجمعية يتقدم به نقيب الهيئة المرشحة.*
*يرفق الطلب بالوثائق التالية:*
*ـ مقرر مجلس الهيئة بتقديم طلب الانخراط يتضمن التزام الهيئة بأهداف الجمعية وبقانونها الأساسي ونظامها الداخلي.*
*ـ نسخة من جدول الهيئة وقائمة التمرين للسنة الجارية.*
*ـ محضر انتخاب النقيب وباقي أعضاء مجلس الهيئة الممارسين.*
*يعرض الطلب على المكتب للبت فيه.*

*المادة 6: تعليق العضوية*
*يمكن للمكتب أن يتخذ مقررا بتعليق العضوية في حالة:*
*1 ـ الامتناع، رغم الإنذار، من أداء واجب الاشتراك لمدة سنة، أو عن أداء التكاليف المحددة في هذا القانون أو التي صدر بشأنها مقرر من المكتب أو المجلس أو المؤتمر.*
*2 ـ عدم الالتزام بأهداف الجمعية أو بمقررات أجهزتها المقررة.*


*المادة 7: التشطيب*
* يتخذ المكتب قرارا بالتشطيب عن العضوية في حالة:*
*1- تقديم الاستقالة.*
*2- عند نهاية الوجود القانوني للهيئة.*
*3- بعد سنتين من تاريخ اتخاذ قرار تعليق العضوية دون أن تسعى الهيئة المعنية لرفعه.*

*المادة 8: التبليغ والطعن*
*يبلغ مقرر رفض العضوية أو تعليقها  أو التشطيب عليها إلى نقيب الهيئة المعنية داخل أجل شهرين من تاريخ صدوره.*
*يمكن للهيئة المعنية الطعن في المقرر الصادر ضدها أمام المجلس في أول اجتماع له للب**ت** فيه.* 
*لا يعفي مقرر تعليق العضوية أو التشطيب من الالتزامات المالية عن المدة السابقة لاتخاذه.*

*الباب الرابع**أجهزة الجمعية**المادة 9: تحديد الأجهزة*
*أجهزة الجمعية إما مقررة أو استشارية:*
*الأجهزة المقررة :*
*ـ المكتب*
*ـ المجلس*
*ـ المؤتمر*
*الأجهزة الاستشارية :*
*ـ ندوة الرؤساء*
*ـ ندوة النقباء*
*الفرع الأول**الأجهزة المقررة**المكتــب*
*المادة 10: مكوناته*
*يتكون من أعضاء منتخبين ومن النقباء الممارسين للهيئات الأعضاء ومن الرئيس السابق للجمعية.*

*المادة 11: الأعضاء المنتخبون*
*عدد الأعضاء المنتخبين ثلاثة عشر عضوا، ينتخبهم المجلس من بين أعضاءه، عن طريق الاقتراع السري،  لفترة ثلاث سنوات، بالأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه الحاضرين في الاقتراع الأول و بالأغلبية النسبية في الاقتراع الثاني وهم:*
*1 ـ الرئيس: وينتخب من بين النقباء السابقين، ولا يعاد انتخابه بنفس الصفة بعد انتهاء مدة انتخابه إلا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات.*
*2 ـ نائبان للرئيس:  وينتخبان من بين النقباء السابقين.*
*3 ـ الكاتب ونائبه:  وينتخبان من بين النقباء السابقين.*
*4 ـ الأمين ونائبه*
*5 ـ المكلف بالشؤون الاجتماعية ونائبه*
*6 ـ المكلف بالشؤون الثقافية ونائبه*
*7 ـ المكلف بشؤون التمرين ونائبه                 * 
*تجري انتخابات المكتب الجزئية في أول اجتماع للمجلس بعد حدوث الموجب لها من وفاة أو استقالة.* 

*المادة 12: المهام:*
*مهام* *المكتب :*
*1 ـ يسهر على التنسيق بين الهيئات الأعضاء في كل مجالات عمل الجمعية وطنيا ودوليا.*
*2 ـ يضع النظام الداخلي للجمعية على أن لا تتعارض نصوصه مع مقتضيات هذا القانون.*
*3 ـ يعد البرامج والمخططات والدراسات على ضوء أهداف الجمعية وتوجهات المجلس والمؤتمر، في شتى المجالات المهنية والاجتماعية والثقافية.*
*4 ـ يقوم بتكوين اللجان الوظيفية التي يراها ضرورية من بين أعضائه والتي لها حق الاستعانة بخبرات من خارجه.*
*5 ـ يحدد ويراجع اشتراكات ومساهمات الهيئات الأعضاء في ميزانية الجمعية.*
*6 ـ يعين تاريخ ومكان وجدول أعمال اجتماعات المجلس.*
*7 ـ يعين تاريخ ومكان وبرنامج المؤتمر وشروط المشاركة فيه .*
*8 ـ يبت في طلبات الانخراط وفي تعليق العضوية و في التشطيب عليها.* 
*9 ـ يوظف مستخدمي الجمعية ويعفيهم من مهامهم ويحدد أجورهم ومستحقاتهم.*
*10 ـ يبت في مشروع الميزانية السنوية، وفي تقرير الأمين حول النتائج المالية المحققة عن كل سنة.*
*11 ـ يعين مراقب حسابات الجمعية.*

*مهام* *الرئيس :*
*يمثل الجمعية في أعمال الحياة المدنية.* 
*يقترح بتنسيق مع الكاتب جدول أعمال اجتماعات المكتب والمجلس ويرأس اجتماعاتهما.*
*يرأس أشغال ندوة الرؤساء وندوة النقباء.*
*يرأس أشغال المؤتمر.*
*يشرف على تنفيذ مقررات المكتب والمؤتمر.*
*يوقع على دوريات وبيانات وبلاغات الجمعية.*
*يشرف على سير الشؤون الإدارية للجمعية.*
*إذا عاقه مانع ناب عنه أحد نوابه في ممارسة هذه المهام.*
*في غير المهام المشار إليها أعلاه يمكن له أن ينتدب من يراه للقيام بمهمة تمثيله.*

*مهام* *الكاتب* 
*ضبط المحاضر والسجلات*
*الإشراف على شؤون الكتابة والتوثيق الخاصة بالجمعية.*

*مهام* *الأمين*
*الإشراف على مالية الجمعية ومسك دفاترها المحاسبية.*
*إعداد مشروع الميزانية السنوية.*
*إعداد تقرير النتائج المالية المحققة عن كل سنة مالية مست**عين**ا** في* *ذلك بمراقب** حسابات الجمعية.*

*مهام المكلف بالشؤون الاجتماعية :*
*الإشراف على** الشؤون الاجتماعية** للجمعية**.*

*مهام* *المكلف بالشؤون الثقافية*
*الإشراف على** الشؤون الثقافية** للجمعية* *.*

*مهام* *المكلف بشؤون التمرين*
*يقوم بمهمة التنسيق بين الهيئات الأعضاء في مجال ندوات التمرين وتكوين المحامين المتمرنين على الصعيد الوطني.*

*المادة 13: اجتماعات المكتب*
*يعقد المكتب اجتماعاته الدورية بدعوة من الرئيس مرة كل شهرين على الأقل.*
*يجتمع استثنائيا كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك بطلب من الرئيس أو بدعوة من ثلث أعضاء المكتب.*
*يعتبر اجتماع المكتب قانونيا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه وتتخذ قراراته بأغلبية الحاضرين.* 

*المادة 14: التقارير المادية والأدبية والمالية*
*يقدم المكتب عند انتهاء فترة ولايته تقريريه* *الأدبي والمادي من أجل المصادقة عليهما.*

*المجلــس*
*المادة 15: التكوين والمهام*
*يتكون المجلس من جميع أعضاء مجالس الهيئات ومن الرئيس السابق للجمعية، ويختص بما يلي:*
*1 ـ انتخاب أعضاء المكتب.*
*2 ـ تحديد التوجهات العامة لسير الجمعية ولنشاطها.*
*3 ـ المصادقة على تقارير المكتب الأدبية والمالية وتقارير مراقب الحسابات.*
*4 ـ البت في الطعون المقدمة ضد مقررات المكتب بشأن رفض العضوية أو تعليقها أو التشطيب عليها.*
*5 ـ إقرار و تعديل القانون الأساسي للجمعية.*
*6 ـ البت في مصير ممتلكات الجمعية عند حلها.* 

*المادة 16: اجتماعات المجلس*
*يجتمع المجلس اجتماعا عاديا خلال شهر مارس ـ قدر الإمكان ـ من كل سنة.*
*يمكن أن يجتمع استثنائيا بدعوة م**ن المكتب.*
*يعتبر اجتماع المجلس قانونيا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه وإلا أجل لأمد لا يتجاوز 30 يوما، ويعتبر عند ذلك قانونيا مهما كان عدد الحاضرين.*
*يتخذ قراراته بأغلبية أصوات أعضائه، فيما عدا الاستثناءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.*
*المؤتمــر**المادة 17: التكوين*
*يتكون المؤتمر من جميع الهيئات الأعضاء، ويشارك فيه المحامون المنتمون إليها حسب مقاييس موضوعية يحددها المكتب.*
*يحضر المحامون المتمرنون كملاحظين لا حق لهم في التصويت.*
*يعتبر أعضاء المكتب والمجلس مؤتمرين بحكم القانون.*

*المادة 18: دورات انعقاد المؤتمر*
*ينعقد المؤتمر بصفة دورية مرة كل ثلاث سنوات، ويمكن عقد مؤتمر استثنائي بدعوة من المكتب أو المجلس أو بطلب من ثلثي الهيئات الأعضاء، ويجب أن ينعقد في هذه الحالة الأخيرة داخل ستة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الطلب.* 

*المادة 19: صلاحيات المؤتمر*
*يتدارس جميع القضايا التي يعرضها عليه المكتب وفق برنامج محدد سلفا، ويصدر بشأنها ما تسفر عنه المناقشات من مقررات.*
*المادة 20: المقررات والتوصيات*
*يبت المؤتمر في مشروع كل مقرر أو توصية، وفي كل مسألة عارضة أثناء المناقشات العامة بأغلبية الحاضرين وقت التصويت.* 

*الفرع الثاني**الأجهزة الاستشارية*
*المادة 21: ندوة الرؤساء*
*تتكون ندوة الرؤساء من جميع رؤساء الجمعية السابقين.*
*تجتمع بدعوة من الرئيس لمناقشة جدول أعمال* *يعرضه عليها**، وتكون مداولاتها وتوصياتها ذات طبيعة استشارية.*

*المادة 22: ندوة النقباء*
*تتكون ندوة النقباء من جميع النقباء الممارسين والسابقين.*
*تجتمع مرة كل سن**ة** بدعوة من المكتب لدراسة جدول أعمال* *يعرضه عليها**.*
*م**داولات ندوة النقباء وتوصياتها ذات طبيعة استشارية .*

*الباب الخامس**مالية الجمعية* 
*المادة 23: مصادر التمويل*
*تمول الجمعية مما يلي:*
*ـ واجبات الاشتراك السنوي لأعضائها.*
*ـ العائدات الناتجة عن ممتلكاتها وعن أنشطتها الثقافية والاجتماعية.*
*ـ الهبات والمنح والتبرعات وغيرها من المداخيل التي يسمح بها القانون.*

*المادة 24: السنة المحاسبية*
* تبتدئ السنة المحاسبية للجمعية في فاتح مارس من كل سنة وتنتهي في متم فبراير من السنة الموالية.*

*المادة 25: مراقب الحسابات ومهامه*
*يعين المكتب مراقبا مقبولا للحسابات.*
*يقدم مراقب الحسابات للمكتب تقريرا ماليا عند نهاية* * كل سنة مالية.*
*يقدم للمكتب عند نهاية ولاية هذا الأخير تقريرا ماليا عن مدة ولايته ليعرضه بدوره على مجلس الجمعيةرفقة تقريره المنصوص عليه في المادة 14 أعلاه.*
*لمراقب الحسابات حق الاطلاع على جميع الوثائق المحاسبية للجمعية.*

*الباب السادس**مقتضيات عامة* *المادة 26: تعديل القانون الأساسي*
*يعرض المكتب على المجلس* *كل تعديل لهذا القانون ويصادق عليه بالأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه الحاضرين.*

*المادة 27: النظام الداخلي*
*يضع المكتب، نظاما داخليا للجمعية داخل أجل ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرارهذا القانون .*

*المادة 28:الحل والتصفية*
*يتم حل الجمعية بموافقة ثلثي أعضاء المجلس .*
*ويبت في مصير أموالها وممتلكاتها.*

*الباب السابع**مقتضيات انتقالية**المادة 29:نسخ المقتضيات السابقة، وتاريخ النفاذ، ومواصلة المهام*
*ـ تنسخ مقتضيات هذا القانون ، القانون الأساسي السابق للجمعية و ما أدخل عليه من تعديلات.* 
*ـ يدخل هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ ابتداء من تاريخ المصادقة عليه من طرف المجلس.*
*ـ يبقى المكتب الحالي ممارسا لمهامه لغاية انتهاء مدة ولايته.*


*صادق عليه مجلس الجمعية**بمدينة أكادير**يوم السبت 16/12/2006*

----------

